# Cleaned up urS4 this weekend (beware 56k)



## bluevr6 (Apr 19, 2000)

After 4 hours of work:


----------



## yumyjagermiester (Sep 20, 2002)

*Re: Cleaned up urS4 this weekend (bluevr6)*

Now all you need are some big reds to be poking there heads out from behind the RH's and you'll be all set


----------



## bluevr6 (Apr 19, 2000)

*Re: Cleaned up urS4 this weekend (yumyjagermiester)*


----------



## sirhc (Sep 23, 1999)

*Re: Cleaned up urS4 this weekend (bluevr6)*

Looks good! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Audiquattroluv2 (Nov 9, 2003)

*Re: Cleaned up urS4 this weekend (bluevr6)*

Very nice. You have a nice drop on the car. What combo did you go with?? and how does it ride??


----------



## bluevr6 (Apr 19, 2000)

*Re: Cleaned up urS4 this weekend (Audiquattroluv2)*

H&R V8 sports, with Bilsteins.
Ride is well composed (as opposed to my 98 GTI VR6 that this car replaced. With the revalved Koni's, it was punishing).


----------



## Audiquattroluv2 (Nov 9, 2003)

*Re: Cleaned up urS4 this weekend (bluevr6)*

what struts are you using with the H&R's?? I have driven a car with bilsteins/H&R combo for a very short drive and it seemed pretty nice to me. However, his brother also has an S4 and he runs H&R/ Koni combo. He thinks that his brother's is a better ride with Koni.
What I really want to do is a coilover but don't know of anyone who runs coilovers on the street. I am not going to track the car, but would like to have the car sit just right without having to go super stiff.


----------



## bluevr6 (Apr 19, 2000)

*Re: Cleaned up urS4 this weekend (Audiquattroluv2)*

I am running the bilstein sports.
With a 3800 lb car, any harshness in not noticeable. the only time the S4 feels anything but comfortable is at relatively high speeds over expansion joints, and then it's not bad.
I ran Konis (revalved) on my GTI, and really do not see the need for the adjustability in rebound if not tracking the car.
Peace,
k


----------

